# Navarre Beach Craziness



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Alright, I was dead set on hitting the surf to troll for kings today. Yak was loaded up and ready to go when I got home. Got to the parking lot at the beach and the surf was gnarly. So, I said screw it and dragged the beast down to the water. I figured if I got rolled on the launch then I would just pack up and head home. Old fisherman gave me a push and I got out no problems. Ended up with 3 Kings and 2 spanish. Biggest King was 40. Blackjeep braved the surf and rolled out there with me. He didn't fair so well, he had one outrageous hit and when I saw what broke the water I couldn't believe it. :001_huh: A big Sailfish had grabbed the Waxwing he was trolling and proceeded to dance across the top of the water. Sadly, he shook the lure and Blackjeep was heartbroken. I was too slow in grabbing my GoPro to catch any of it on video. Sun started dropping so we headed in with the surf pounding. Got rolled for the first time in the PA, but didn't get hurt and didn't lose any gear.  Tight Lines!


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

What size waxwing? What color?


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

You yakkers tear me up. What a great read! Thanks.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sounds like you guys had a great time. I guess getting out early wasn't a good idea. I took a nap since I figured you guys weren't going to be out there for a while and never ended up waking up until just now.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

It was the larger waxwing in silver.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> Sounds like you guys had a great time. I guess getting out early wasn't a good idea. I took a nap since I figured you guys weren't going to be out there for a while and never ended up waking up until just now.


We wondered what happened to you, lol. Thought you saw the surf and turned around.


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

I'm still pumped. I'm going to be dreaming of sailfish tonight.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh man- what a story! Cool. Good on you guys. Nice kings.


----------



## FISHBOXFULL (May 9, 2008)

nice day ginzu, everybody takes a roll in the endzone these days


----------



## pcolasoldier31 (Apr 18, 2012)

those are some nice looking kings there. I need to get into kayak fishing.....


----------



## punkfishking (May 11, 2010)

Nice job guys. Sorry you got rolled, I had that happen to me. Hooking a sailfish is badass.


----------



## dthomas142 (Jul 18, 2011)

Great job guys, thanks for the report!


----------



## yakntat (May 12, 2011)

Heck yeah, nice little trip after work. I still haven't been rolled yet. I know this year its going to happen. Blackjeep must have put a few beers back last night after losing a sail.


----------



## jasonh1903 (Aug 6, 2010)

NICE! I'll be out there today around 4:30 to try for a few myself


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! I caught my sailfish last fall on this guy:


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

awesome fish man...


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very, very cool


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Cool post man!!!!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

nice king, havent made it to the gulf yet. gotta go !!:thumbup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Nice job and at least he hooked a sail!
Yeah we launched yesterday at 730 am and the surf was up!
I almost rolled my PA on the way in but barely got it straight.
I think Ollie got some good video of that.:thumbup:


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

I really didn't care about rolling. Everything was stowed and strapped. It was actually pretty funny.


----------

